# Dudas Motores a pasos y sensores de distancia



## albabug (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola a todos, les comento que entre mis planes actuales quiero realizar un sistema para una máquina que haga unos cortes a unos rollos de papel.

He pensado hacerlo en principio con un microcontrolador (auxiliado de un LCD y teclado sencillo), motores a pasos y sensores de distancia.

Les platico mas sobre mi plan: Al montar el rollo de papel, un sensor medirá la distancia y el microcontrolador moverá con el motor a pasos la posición de la sierra (que está apoyada en un eje y la posición dada por un tornillo sinfin o gusano, como le gusten llamar). Entonces en cuanto los 2 sensores marquen la misma señal (pienso poner un OpAmp en modo comparador, alguna idea del mejor y mas preciso?) ahi sabrá el microcontrolador que ya está en el "origen".
De ahí, dada una relación mecánica paso-distancia, el microcontrolador dará las señales al motor a pasos para que mueva la sierra al punto dado por el teclado y entonces con otro motor a pasos, hará una secuencia para bajar la sierra lentamente (a distintas velocidades según el gramaje del rollo. El sistema mecánico es similar, engrane-tornillo sinfin).

Asi parece ser sencillo, sin embargo tengo algunos problemas, y es que he ido a lugares donde venden equipo industrial de segunda mano y he encontrado unos motores a pasos interesantes, sin embargo, no tengo 100% clara la idea en cuanto a la potencia-torque que puedo necesitar. Encontré un motor muy grande, casi como bomba de agua o incluso mas grande, sin embargo me desconcierta que en las especificaciones, usa menos corriente y menos voltaje que otro mas pequeño que marca 134W.

El motor grande marca es bipolar de 3.6V - 6.1A y 840 oz-in, mientras el motor mas pequeño es unipolar y marca 8.1A -35V y 134W. En este caso tengo la duda de como poder interpretar realmente la relacion, pues una está dada en torque y la otra en Watts (que ademas no coincide pues 8.1Ax35V no es 134W).

Bueno, aparte de eso, pensando en usar un motor de bajo voltaje, he pensado la opción de para evitar hacer una fuente de poder, usar una de computadora de 300 o 400 W, pues esas te proveen facilmente hasta de 15A para la salida de 5V sin problema, y si uso el motor de 35V entonces ya se me complica mas, alguna sugerencia al respecto?

Para hacer un driver para estos motores, como creo me resultará caro y complicado hallar un driver especial, he pensado en hacerlo yo mismo. Un simple puente H con la estructura típica con transistores Darlington o MOSFET de alta potencia. Sin embargo aqui mi duda es que realmente casi nunca he trabajado con MOSFETs y no se que tanta diferencia de operacion haya (en mi caso que pienso usar un microcontrolador 89C51). Para mi lo mas sencillo es un tipico BJT, pero he oido mucho que los MOSFETs son mas de potencia, mas seguros y de menos consumo de potencia. Quiero oir sus sugerencias! También al respecto tengo la duda de como es posible que vendan algunos de estos transistores en encapsulado TO-220 que es tan pequeño y puedan aguantar corrientes tan altas sin reventar o ponerse super calientes! Alguien me puede explicar?

Finalmente los sensores, que aunque no los he buscado, no se que taaan caros sean (vivo en Mexico) y que tan faciles de usar sean. He visto que hay con distintas salidas: análogas, digitales de x bits o de salida tipo PWM.

Espero me puedan ayudar, es un proyecto que realmente quiero sacar adelante pronto y tengo toda la disposición para hacerlo.

Saludos a todos desde Mexico


----------



## heli (Feb 27, 2007)

Comparando los BJT con mosfet:
Los transistores BJT tienen una pequeña tensión de saturación "VCE sat" que suele variar de 0,4V a 1,2V. Esta tensión es la que queda entre colector y emisor cuando el transistor está saturado, para un transistor de 10A con una VCE de 1V disiparía 10W, lo que es mucho calor.
Los mosfet NO tienen "VCE sat", tienen "R on" es de cir una pequeña resistencia que queda entre drenador y surtidor cuando el mosfet está en estado ON. Esta resistencia varía de 0,5 ohmios a 0,02 ohmios. Un mosfet a 10A con 0,1 Ohmios de "R on" disiparía 1W, diez veces menos.
Un transistor BJT necesita que circule corriente en la base para que sature, si es de mucha potencia será de poca beta y la corriente de base será alta.
Un mosfet no necesita corriente, basta con aplicar una tensión sin que haya circulación de corriente por la gate. Normalmente son necesarios 10V para que el mosfet conduzca totalmente y presente la menor resistencia.
Sin embargo las gate de los mosfet son un condensador, hay que usar unos circuitos adecuados de control para cargar y descargar las gate rápidamente (si trabajamos en conmutación) y evitar lo más posible subidas y bajadas de tensión suaves que ponen el mosfet en la zona lineal, donde SI disipa mucho.
Estas son a grandes rasgos las diferencias...


----------



## albabug (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, ya veo la diferencia y definitivamente estoy mas convencido por usar un MOSFET. Ahora, tengo la duda de los valores para el mosfet. Estaba viendo el IRF530 por ejemplo y creo que el Vg(th) es el valor de saturacion del MOSFET, o alguien que me corrija.

También queria preguntar sobre algun circuito práctico como dices para cargar y descargar el mosfet. Recordando que estoy usando un microcontrolador, tambien algun circuito en todo caso para acoplar la salida del micro con la compuerta del MOSFET para saturarlo.

Tambien estaba leyendo... que tal la opción de un IGBT? Que ventajas o desventajas le encuentran a usar este dispositivo en lugar del MOSFET??


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 4, 2007)

no se , no me suena la idea de usar ese tipo de motores !.

voy a averiguarte que motores exactamente, pues los de pasos tan grandes pues ellos varian el torque con la velocidad y pues hay muchas mas factores que no suenan.

los de VDC, no tiene mucho torque , son caros y hay que hacer tratamiento para alimentarlos.


y en cuanto a los sensores pues tampoco yo optaria por trabajar con encoders y motores AC.

POSIBLEMENTE ESTOY blafesmando queridos compañeros, dejenme yo averiguo mas y les cuento, y por favor me corrigen en las dudas que expuse.

pero pienso que hay que pensarlo de una manera totalemente diferente, pues lo veo como complicado asi como lo plantean arriba.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 5, 2007)

Por que no optas por un sistema ya hecho que te puede salir más barato, por ejemplo un variador de velocidad de control vectorial, motor AC de 3 fases con encoder y software especifico para esa aplicación, (Siemens, Yaskawa, ABB entre otros), tienes aplicaciones de software para sus variadores que se usan para este tipo de montajes.


Checa este enlace a ver si te puede ayudar en algo.

http://www.yaskawa.com/site/dmdrive.nsf/aa8198da5462fcbe86256c59004e4bcb/86256ec30069e43286256fac0071aeaa/$FILE/TM.F7SW.063.pdf


Saludos


----------



## joga (Mar 7, 2007)

pues yo creo que no ha de ser tan barato comprar algo de marca, y no debe ser caro  si es una herramienta que se quiere construir con equipo reciclado, yo la verdad no lo veo tan complicado, aqui en el foro hay una seccion de una fuente smps que utiliza mosfet y basicamente es lo mismo que se haria con el microcontrolador, aunque yo me inclino mas por los pics de hecho ya realice un control para motores de pasos en alguna ocaciòn y si el amigo albabuq se anima a hacerlo pues aqui estoy para lo que se ofresca, yo tambien estoy aca en Mexico.


----------

